# newest graphics card that supports windows XP



## AhokZYashA (Jun 11, 2019)

hello guys, 
i have a question, what is the newest graphics card that supports windows xp, and has 4 monitor outputs


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 11, 2019)

From AMD, 200 series.
From Nvidia, 900 series.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 11, 2019)

Official : GTX 960, 7970
Not official : Titan X (Maxwell), R9 280X (290X ?)


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jun 11, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> GTX 960



I think you can use all 9xx cards with this driver including the 980 Ti.

Please quote me if I'm wrong.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 11, 2019)

Outback Bronze said:


> I think you can use all 9xx cards with this driver including the 980 Ti.
> 
> Please quote me if I'm wrong.


I wrote the fastest official/unofficial.
I should have added "up to" there...

As for 970/980/980Ti/Titan X(M) : 
For them to work, you have to modify .inf files (otherwise, you get "no card detected" error).


----------



## commission3r (Jun 11, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Official : GTX 960, 7970
> Not official : Titan X (Maxwell), R9 280X (290X ?)


radeon 7950/70 won't work, had them both
780ti worked fine, can't speak for the other models


----------



## s3thra (Jun 11, 2019)

Try and find an R9 270X. You should be able to pick one up second hand for very reasonable prices. This is the latest card in the AMD lineup which still had support.

Find the drivers here.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 13, 2019)

thanks for the replies guys,

much appreciated, 

now time to look for GTX 960 or R9 270X


----------



## Grog6 (Jun 17, 2019)

commission3r said:


> radeon 7950/70 won't work, had them both
> ...



An AMD 7970 does work on XP, both 32 and 64 bit.

I have one running right here beside me, as we speak. (type?)

It worked in crossfire mode under XPx64, It's running 32 bit now, as a single card.

You may have trouble finding older drivers; I was looking for drivers for an 1850 VIVO card, and had hell; but I eventually found them.
Searching from google is better than from amd's site.
Adblock and NoScript also busts their website.


----------

